# Electric chopper trike 1/2 scale



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

I look forward to hearing further details. They should have lots of fun on that. I built my kids a kart using basicly 24v electric scooter parts. It does about 11 mph flat out. It doesn't sound like much but it is plenty for under 5's. It's only 500W but is geared low so will still handle a reasonable grade.


----------



## aproldan (Mar 26, 2009)

John said:


> I look forward to hearing further details. They should have lots of fun on that. I built my kids a kart using basicly 24v electric scooter parts. It does about 11 mph flat out. It doesn't sound like much but it is plenty for under 5's. It's only 500W but is geared low so will still handle a reasonable grade.


 this trike for now will only be @10mph til the kids get the hang of riding it in the dirt then i will boost up the speed... but the real reason i'm making it is so they can get use to it and then down the line add a cutting deck on it si they can help me mower the grass... evil daddy am am LOL..


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

If your going to do any speed with that you might want to think about making the rear quite a bit wider. That rear is pretty narrow to be doing much speed with. Easy to tip over. Not a healthy thing with heavy batteries aboard. Other than that it looks pretty cool. 

Can't wait to see some video of this thing in action. 

Pete


----------



## aproldan (Mar 26, 2009)

gottdi said:


> If your going to do any speed with that you might want to think about making the rear quite a bit wider. That rear is pretty narrow to be doing much speed with. Easy to tip over. Not a healthy thing with heavy batteries aboard. Other than that it looks pretty cool.
> 
> Can't wait to see some video of this thing in action.
> 
> Pete


understand what you are talking about, but the rear is 36" wide... which the kids get use to it i won't be any higher then 15 mph.. the rear is a transaxle from a ride on mower.. so it has 5 speeds and the kids have grown up with me making them electric rides.. as for the battery i am using a 36volt battery( which it the some size as a 12v/30amp hour battery and weighs 20..
i've convertedquite a bit of tractors and this tractor is basiclly the same except i am only using the transaxle rather than the whole tractor.. my electric tractor does 17 mph in 5th gear and handles very good..in this vid it's set at 12mph 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACctfqiXyt8


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

These very low powered lightweight slow vehicles can get a lot of time out of some rather small batteries. My kids kart has two 18 Ah AGMs in it and they weigh about 11 lbs each. This seems to be enough battery for a couple of hours of fun before needing to recharge. I figured they would provide about ½ an hour of peak power before exceeding 50% DOD. It seems the kart doesn’t spend that much time at peak power in normal use.

Roll resistance will be enhanced by keeping the centre of gravity close to the rear axle as this is what provides all the roll resistance and as low to the ground as possible to further enhance roll resistance. Unfortunately having a rearward weight bias does bad things to directional stability but I don’t think this is really a consideration in a low speed vehicle.

By using 24v I could use automotive lights and relays etc. all powered by the traction battery. Handy if you want to add additional features.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

> handles very good.


Just thinking ahead when they graduate to high speeds beyond that 12 mph. I guarantee they will want more speed with that ride. I sure would. 

Pete


----------



## aproldan (Mar 26, 2009)

gottdi said:


> Just thinking ahead when they graduate to high speeds beyond that 12 mph. I guarantee they will want more speed with that ride. I sure would.
> 
> Pete


 my boy graduated from 12 mph long ago LOL. i converted an old 1978 suzuki rm80 to electric a few years ago( i gave it a make over last oct. now it doesn't look like a 32 year old bike.. i have that set at 30mph and he loves it.







. my girl is not really into speed so i'm safe with her right now.. he's my little speed demon..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp7BhKFXFT4

here's a link to all my project.


----------

